# So Sad



## CalgaryPT (Feb 28, 2022)

Not sure if true or not, but in additional to the human suffering here, then comes this report:


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 28, 2022)

Yeah, heard about that too. Massive plane for sure. Was in YYC a few years back for a heavy lift.


----------



## whydontu (Feb 28, 2022)

Saw it at Abbotsford Air Show in 1989, along with a couple of MIG-29 fighters.


----------



## Aliva (Mar 1, 2022)

News reports say that they are going to rebuild


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

Aliva said:


> News reports say that they are going to rebuild



There's also a second half built one they can salvage from.


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 1, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Not sure if true or not, but in additional to the human suffering here, then comes this report:


it is true.

the Ukraine used to use this heavy lift aircraft to transport humanitarian aide around the world.


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 1, 2022)

By the way, a large Russian heavy lift cargo plane has been grounded in Toronto. It should be seized and turned over to Ukraine


----------

